# Questlösungen - wie nutze Ich Buffed.de sinnvoll



## glatzmann (4. April 2007)

Servus,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele User von buffed.de Probleme bei den Questlösungen haben.

Fragen wie z.b.: 

*"Wo finde ich den Questgeber?“, „Wo finde ich die Mobs?“, „Wo gebe ich die Quest ab?“,
„Was sind Koordinaten?“*

werden häufig gestellt.

Hier eine kleine Anleitung zum lösen von Quests:

Zu allererst solltet ihr euch ein Addon zur Bestimmung der Koordinaten innerhalb einer Zone installieren wie z.B.: 

1.	Titan Panel: http://wow.buffed.de/guides/608/titanpanel    oder
2.	Meta Map:   http://wow.buffed.de/guides/664/metamap

Eine Beschreibung wie man ein Addon installiert findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1653

*Beispiel anhand der Quest „Der Zoramstrand“ aus der Zone „Eschental“: * 

Die Quest findet ihr hier: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1008




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie finde ich die Köpfe der Rächerflossen?:*

Ihr klickt Nr. 1 an und kommt dann zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier könnt ihr sehen welche Mobs im „Eschental“ die Köpfe droppen.
Klickt auf z.b. „Klingenschwanz der Rächerflossen" und ihr kommt zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf „Karte einblenden“ klicken und ihr seht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr euren Mauszeiger auf die weißen Punkte bewegt zeigt er euch die genauen Koordinaten an!

Gleiches gilt dann für die Suche nach dem Questgeber (2) oder dem NPC wo Ihr die Quest abgeben sollt (3)

So einfach ist das eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
glatzmann / krieger / schattenwache / krag jiin


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2007)

Sehr schön gemacht. *begeistert grins*


----------



## Nuki (4. April 2007)

Für sowas braucht man nen Guide oO 

Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht aber gut das Du es gemacht hast, fals es einige Leute wirklich brauchen.


----------



## Vintersorg (4. April 2007)

Mag Leute die gern uneigennützig helfen können....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (4. April 2007)

Ich glaub die Leute die ingame solche Fragen stellen wissen nix von buffed oder vergleichbarem. Die die du hier im Forum antriffst werden bei Fragen über Quests doch hoffentlich wissen wie sie vorzugehen haben oder ?


----------



## glatzmann (4. April 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Leute die ingame solche Fragen stellen wissen nix von buffed oder vergleichbarem. Die die du hier im Forum antriffst werden bei Fragen über Quests doch hoffentlich wissen wie sie vorzugehen haben oder ?



also es geht tatsächlich um viele user von buffed - lies dir nur mal die ganzen kommentare bei den questlösungen durch und du wirst sehen da war "hilfe" angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
glatzmann


----------



## Alostris (4. April 2007)

weis mans?


----------



## Lakmaran (4. April 2007)

find ich toll....

sticky?


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2007)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> sticky?



*mit Fingern schnipp*


----------



## DaHitch (5. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Von mir vielen Dank. Bin User hier, aber deine Anleitung hilft mir sehr.

TOP


----------



## nesc0r (7. April 2007)

sehr schöne anleitung, spiele jetzt seit 3 tagen und buffed hat mir schon mächtig geholfen.

bin aber jetzt (durch die anelitung) erst drauf gekommen, das hier fast alles verlinkt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt, sehr hilfreich, wenn man neu ist und nicht sofort durchsteigt.


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

Schöne Anleitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoKi` (12. April 2007)

nice Job... ein Luxus stellt sich noch heraus wenn man 2 Bildschirme hat... ^^


----------



## Valkum (12. April 2007)

Das einzige prob sehe ich darin das die meisten leute die diese Fragen stellen Gäste sind und eigentlich nicht ins Forum schauen. Also verlinkt ma diesen Thread über die Kommentare.


----------



## glatzmann (13. April 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Das einzige prob sehe ich darin das die meisten leute die diese Fragen stellen Gäste sind und eigentlich nicht ins Forum schauen. Also verlinkt ma diesen Thread über die Kommentare.



gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn ihr den post so bearbeitet das auch die bilder auf eurem webspace liegen!

gruss
glatzmann


----------



## Blaner (14. April 2007)

Wäre es nicht besser man würde die wichtigsten Punkte in der Questlösung
übersichtlich anlegen, dann bräuchte es auch keinen Guide den sowieso keiner
ließt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-black (15. April 2007)

kann man dann zB nich ne option einbauen, dass man gastkommentare ausblendet oder gar als gast gar nicht kommentieren kann?


----------



## DrusillaDonk (19. April 2007)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für diejenigen die über einen langsameren PC oder eine langsamere Internetverbindung verfügen, gerne bei Buffed.de Hilfe ersuchen, ihnen aber die Wartezeit zwischen dem ständigen hin und her switchen ein wenig auf den Geist geht (besonders wenn man in shattrath o. orgrimmar sich vorbereiten möchte)

1. Kopiert via Screenshot (auf der tastatur DRUCK, SCREEN o.ä.)

2. Öffnet Paint oder ein kleines Malprogramm

3. Kopiert da via STRG+V eure Map da rein

4. Sucht bei Buffed.de eure Quest(s) und merkt euch die Standorte in der ihr sammeln müsst

5. Speichert sie in eurem Kopf und malt im Paint dorthin einen Punkt, oder mehrere... Die verschiedenen Farben sind ebenfalls zu empfehlen, könnt z.B. Blau als Sammel Quest, Rot als Kill Quest usw. machen, das bleibt natürlich euch überlassen. Bloß nicht alles mit einer Farbe, sonst ist man irgendwann ein wenig... durcheinander...

Ein kleiner Tipp am Rande (welcher sehr viel zeit spart), auch wenn ich finde, dass Buffed.de sehr selbsterklärend ist. Gott segne sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karziel (22. April 2007)

Finde ich sehr hilfreich für anfänger aber auch in den Kommentaren stehen meistens die Koordinaten. Ob diese stimmen kann man jedoch nicht immer genau sagen.

Gruß Karziel


----------



## o0Dawn0o (22. April 2007)

sau gut

denn trotz der 100.000 wow spielern die genau wissen wo sie was finden, gibt es jeden tag/jede minute/jede stunde NEUE wow spieler, die nicht unbedingt von anfang an wissen wo man was nachlesen kann eca

von daher, super idee ;-)

weiter so

dawn


----------



## Nitron4132 (22. April 2007)

well done

n1 job

die dunkle fürstin schütze dich


----------



## suxull (23. April 2007)

so macht Q wider spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (27. April 2007)

Super Anleitung. InGame verweise ich meist auf WWW.Freierbund.de, aber die seite von Buffed ist auch klasse. 

Lasst uns allen Neugierigen und Wissbegierigen solch gute Anleitungen ans Herz legen


----------



## maxreal (30. April 2007)

Da ich beim Wechsel von WoW zum Browser meist bereits längst vergessen habe wonach ich suche, bzw. wie die Quest heißt, hilft mir folgendes:

1. In WoW Questlog öffnen. Quest suchen.
2. Enter drücken um Chatzeile zu öffnen
3. Bei gehaltener SHIFT-Taste auf den Namen der Quest im Questlog linksklicken
4. Den nun in der Chatzeile erschienenen Text markiere ich per Mauscursor und drücke STRG+C
5. Wechsel zu Windows/zum Browser per ALT+TAB
6. bei Buffed.de den Text aus dem Arbeitsspeicher per STRG+V in die Suchzeile einfügen und Anfrage absenden.

FERTIG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kröni1 (13. Mai 2007)

LoKi` schrieb:


> nice Job... ein Luxus stellt sich noch heraus wenn man 2 Bildschirme hat... ^^



Hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitti2801 (25. Mai 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Leute die ingame solche Fragen stellen wissen nix von buffed oder vergleichbarem. Die die du hier im Forum antriffst werden bei Fragen über Quests doch hoffentlich wissen wie sie vorzugehen haben oder ?



Leider eben nicht. Ich Spiele seid über 2 Jahren WoW und kann mich nichtmehr genau an jede Q erinnern und aus diesem Grund nutze ich meist buffed.de weil mir das viel Zeit erspart aber leider ist es mittlerweile so dass man die coords zwischen 50 kommentaren wie "was sind coords" "wo bekommt man die her " oder auch "gebt mal eine richtung an und nicht jeder hat coords es gibt auch spieler die ohne add ons gut sind" usw suchen und das ist teils wirklich sehr nervig. 
Nur befürchte ich wiederum auch dass die leute die solche sachen schreiben sowieso nicht ins Forum finden.


----------



## Oonâgh (2. Juni 2007)

Genau letzteres wird das Problem an der Sache sein, obwohl ich wirklich ein dickes Lob aussprechen muss für diesen sehr detaillierten Guide.. 
Aber ich weiss nicht, ob die "paar" Leute sich selber als in der Lage dazu betrachten, hier mal hineinzuschauen.. Naja, und wenn dann umso besser. Nur leider schätze ich mal, dass das größtenteils nicht der Fall sein wird, weil der ein oder andere einfach zu dämlich *hüstel* ist oder eben einfach nochmal schreibt "wo is'n dat??" anstelle sich den ersten post anzusehen. Vor allem fällt auf, dass (weil eben irgendwer hier weiter oben meinte, dass Gäste nichts posten dürfen sollten) sehr oft Gäste den ersten Post machen und der nicht aus "Wooo?? Wat?? Kann's net!" besteht, sondern wunderbar korrekt aus einer naja.. Anleitung, den Koords oder auf jeden Fall etwas brauchbarem besteht.. 
Soweit erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG Oon


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2007)

Ich frag mich nur, was die Leute früher alle gemacht haben, als es solche Seiten noch gar nicht gab? Mir macht das persönlich so gar keinen Spaß zu spielen.
Das wäre ja so, als wenn ich ein Rätsel ausfülle, wo die Lösung gleich daneben liegt. Desweiteren merkt man sich die Quests auch besser, wenn man das selber gefunden hat. 
Aber viele sind auch einfach nur zu faul das Questlog richtig zu lesen. Solche begegnen mir fast jeden Tag im Spiel.^^ Wie manche Leute Level 70 erreicht haben, frag ich mich heute noch.


----------



## Alondrielle (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits, habe ein dickes Problem. Mein PC ist aus unergründlichen  abgestürtzt. 
Leider ist auch die D:\ Platte, auf die ich WOW instaliert habe in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Ich mußte also aus dem Internet ganz neu WOW inkl. burniing Crusade herunter laden. Nur steht jetzt nicht mehr links unten in der Ecke "Addons". Und ich habe trotz des instalierten Addons für die Koordinaten keine Koords auf meiner Karte. Ich habe die Koords ordnungsgemäß in den Ordner Interface/ Addons installiert. Oder muß ich das jetzt wo anders rein installieren ?? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen! THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakmaran (18. Juni 2007)

Alondrielle versucht das Thema zu treffen.
Alondrielle verfehlt.

Versuchs doch mal im Addon-Forum da hilft dir vielleicht sogar wer...


----------



## Maltharo (19. Juni 2007)

Ich finde die Quest hilfen einfach geil!!!!!
ich habe sie schon sehr oft benutzt und war bis jetzt mmerzufrieden
macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maltharo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer (22. Juni 2007)

naja find cih zwar gut für die neuen aber wer der schon über lvl 20 is hat noch nie buffed benutzt oder weiß net wies geht?? 
das wär schon lächerlich :>


----------



## AWDStreet (25. Juni 2007)

Sehr schöne erklärung für alle verständlich sogar alles gleich verlickt dickes gz


----------



## Daxx (28. Juni 2007)

thx thx für die hilfe abich hab da nochn problem^^

îch krieg den scheiss metamap oder titan nicht installiert
nach dem dowload steht da 100% download fertig, ich zieh das ding in wow rein, log mich ein, und...

NIX IS PASSIERT

was soll ich machen?

ud noch was am rande^^

wie mach ich n bild mit namen und berufen hin?


----------



## Nella (5. Juli 2007)

Oh ich hab jetzt was dazu gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab gar ned gewusst das man da auch sieht wer das droppt.
Danke!


----------



## LuBeLiMo (5. Juli 2007)

ich verstehe nicht warum die gäste solche probleme mit den angaben von buffed haben... als ich das erste mal auf buffed kam (langlang ists her^^) hab ich mich mal 5 min umgeschaut und hab schon alles verstanden... leider schreiben viele erst einen von 100000 "wo steht der questgeber" kommentare...

lg ven


----------



## xeridas (1. August 2007)

Also ich brauch sowaas meistens nich aba hat geholfen thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich fin des ganz ganz toll von dir hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


r.i.p

Rot In Pieces


----------



## spaxefx (10. August 2007)

DrusillaDonk schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp für diejenigen die über einen langsameren PC oder eine langsamere Internetverbindung verfügen, gerne bei Buffed.de Hilfe ersuchen, ihnen aber die Wartezeit zwischen dem ständigen hin und her switchen ein wenig auf den Geist geht (besonders wenn man in shattrath o. orgrimmar sich vorbereiten möchte)
> 
> 1. Kopiert via Screenshot (auf der tastatur DRUCK, SCREEN o.ä.)
> 
> ...




Oder das Addon MapNotes installieren. Wenn ich z.b. ein neues Gebiet anfange und massig Quests angenommen habe. Suche ich mir alles bei buffed raus,notier es auf einem Schmierblatt umd makier die Punkte ingame auf der Worlmap mit entsprechenden Questnamen. Die wahren Rollenspieler schlagen wahrscheinlich jetzt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich finds einfach ungemein praktisch .
Man kommt super schnell voran da man direkt sieht was nah aneinander liegt und man immer weiß wohin man muß. Na ja muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob mans mag oder lieber selber erstma sucht. 

Mfg

Smulebou/Knusperhexe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (10. August 2007)

gibt auch nen schönes Addon - MobMap http://www.mobmap.de/ . 

Da haste von den meisten Questlösungen gleich ne Anzeige mit bei auf der Karte.. also Quest auswählen, das Addon bammelt nen Fragezeichen an, dieses anklicken und schon siehste auf der Map, wo du hinmusst bwz. welche Mobs das droppen und wo die stehen. Ebenso kannste Questgeber und Rezepte, andere NPCs usw. herausfinden.

Bitte unbedingt die exe runterladen und installieren, ausserdem regelmäßig updaten lassen. Geht ganz fix über 'ne Internetdatenbank...


----------



## wegberger (29. August 2007)

Netter Dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba mach den ma schön werde keiner der allianz^^ du weißt schon wieso^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So lange der ne gute Rüstung hat ists doch alles in ordnung^^ Also level mal schön.


----------



## wegberger (29. August 2007)

Holt euch meta map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ das geht 100mal schneller und besser wenn hier in den foren auch die koords sethen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wegberger (29. August 2007)

Da haste recht aber dann schafft man das ja net alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil das ist ein geschiklichkeitsspiel aber ich benutze es selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^also lass dich net beeinflussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NitaGesi (17. September 2007)

Ich hätt da trotzdem mal ne Frage...

Wo sind die Quests für das Eisklammtal? Entweder bin ich blind, oder...

LG Nita


----------



## NitaGesi (17. September 2007)

ok... vergesst was ich geschrieben hab -.-


----------



## Huntara (26. September 2007)

seid ich buffed nutze, macht das zoggeln soooo viel spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panicwolf (27. September 2007)

Ein sehr schöner Guide. 
Jetzt müsste nur einer einen Guide schreiben, wie man gescheite Kommentare setzt.
Wenn ich nicht schon graue Haare hätte, würd ich welche bekommen, wenn ich so manche Quest bei buffed nachgucke.
Viele meinen wohl, dort sitzt der Zam oder der Marcel im Büro und wenn der Spieler eine Frage stellt, kommt sofort ne Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Datenbank ist nun mal kein Gildenchat. 


> Bitte halte deine Kommentare freundlich und informativ.


Soll wohl nicht heissen, daß da jeder Zipfel "FOR DEH OARDE" oder "VÜR DIE ALIANS" reinschreiben soll.
Und ne kurze Info, daß Quest ABC mit einem Stufe XY Paladin locker zu machen ist, mag ja für alle Paladine sehr nützlich sein, aber es endet dann doch irgentwann in wüstem Geflame. Und so nen Mist will keiner in einem Nachschlagewerk haben. Zum Beispiel: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=193

Oder die Spieler schreiben ohne Nachdenken ihre Meinung über ein Item rein, obwohl man wahrscheinlich stundenlang mit dem Auto in ein fremdes Land fahren muß, bis man einen findet, den der Müll interessiert:
Beispiel gefällig? http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31331 Hier sind von über 50 Kommentaren vielleicht 3 brauchbar.

Ich bin dafür, daß nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz einen Kommentar abgeben darf.

Oder nur unter folgenden Bedingungen:
Er hat folgenden Text abgetippt: "Ich habe die Questbeschreibung gelesen und gründlich überlegt."
Der Kommentar muß mindestens 4 ganze Sätze enthalten
Der User bestätiget, daß er den ersten Post dieses Threads gelesen und kapiert hat.


----------



## Shádràk @Lothar (27. September 2007)

Echt nett gemacht!
Es wird bestimmt hilfreich für einige sein!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße

Shádràk


----------



## reyu (1. Oktober 2007)

Also wen mich Leute ingame fragen nach Quest dann denk ich 
1 Kennen sie Buffed nit was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann oder
2 Sie sind zu faul nach zugucken .
Ich mein meine Level Taktik ist Fenstermodus und buffed geöffnet kleiner tipp für leute mit rechnern die das auf Desktopswitchen nit vertragen xD
mfg Reyu


----------



## Fallin Angel (15. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem guide war ne super idee...
naja am anfang hatte ich auch probs mich hier zurecht zu finden aber mit der zeit gings nachdem ich erst die cords gesaugt hatte war alles derbs leicht naja ich finde es super das jemand sowas mal gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Jo ohne buffed wäre so einiges um einiges schwerer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (2. November 2007)

Ich finds gut das jemand sowas überhaupt macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

eines habt ihr aber vergessen in puncto Guide:

man ignoriere das geflame und die Protzerei-Posts ("mit Lvl 1 Char locker solo gemacht" etc...) und gucke einmal die Kommentare durch... da gibt es doch fast immer einige gute Hinweise bzw. Tricks die sich weder aus der Karte noch aus der Beschreibung entnehmen lassen (z.B. die Q "Grimnok und Korgaah, ich komm' Euch holen!" in Schergrat)


----------



## Paymakalir (6. November 2007)

Schöner Guide. Dass die Questitems, die im Questtext stehen, auch verlinkt sind ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Auch wenn solche Flamer wie Nihilum2 überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann, muss ich ihm leider beipflichten. MobMap ist ein wirklich gutes Ingame-Addon, mit dem man sich die Spawnpunkte von Questmobs/-items auf der Weltkarte und auch der Minimap anzeigen lassen kann. Außerdem kann man dann auf der Karte den Punkt markieren und bekommt durch einen Pfeil über seinem Charakter die Richtung (Luftlinie) und die Entfernung angezeigt (ich glaube jedenfalls, dass dies von Mobmap ausgeht, könnte aber auch in Verbindung mit Cartographer stehen).
Allerdings gibt es auch Quests für die man MobMap nicht nutzen kann und dafür ist buffed.de einfach die beste Seite die es gibt.


----------



## Klopfer (8. Dezember 2007)

Daxx schrieb:


> thx thx für die hilfe abich hab da nochn problem^^
> 
> îch krieg den scheiss metamap oder titan nicht installiert
> nach dem dowload steht da 100% download fertig, ich zieh das ding in wow rein, log mich ein, und...
> ...



Du musst WoW komplett neu starten, wenn du dir nen Add-On runtergeladen und installiert hast. Sonst nimmt WoW das nich an.



> ud noch was am rande^^
> 
> wie mach ich n bild mit namen und berufen hin?



Geh auf der Buffed-Seite auf deinen Character, dann auf Visitenkarten und da kannst du dann das Design auswählen und den Code kopieren und in deine Sig reinkopieren. Feddich.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

GZ an den Autor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (19. Dezember 2007)

Das sich jmd mal so viel Arbeit macht Respekt @ glatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt nur Buffed es gibt auch Map & Guide da ist auch alles drauf gibt viele 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibt das quest in google ein und dan kommen viele seiten könnt euch ausssuchen welche mehr hilft


----------



## Baacardi (18. Januar 2008)

hiho alle zusammen !!!
Bin auch neu hier und hätte da mal ne kleine frage.

Wo kann ich mir bei buffed die karte anschauen um zu sehen wo ich genau hin muss ??


----------



## Rudi TD (18. Januar 2008)

Baacardi schrieb:


> hiho alle zusammen !!!
> Bin auch neu hier und hätte da mal ne kleine frage.
> 
> Wo kann ich mir bei buffed die karte anschauen um zu sehen wo ich genau hin muss ??



Wenn du dir den ersten Post genau durchgelesen hättest wüsstest du es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (19. Januar 2008)

Super Erklärung!!

Was ich da schon für Fragen gelesen hab...Und 2 Zeilen drüber steht die Antwort!! Als Einsteiger sicherlich nützlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Lukas/Cârtmân


----------



## Ikaruz (19. Januar 2008)

einfach  das addon mobmap saugen und ihr habt alles ingame.  MOBMAP


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,
top anleitung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dadurch werden viele anfänger etwas anfangen können.

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## glatzmann (28. Mai 2008)

bilder sind bald wieder online - wurde gehackt - webspace gesperrt - sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (27. August 2012)

...Leider inzwischen nutzlos, aufgrund von offensichtlichen Grundes: Ingame Anleitungen seitens Blizzard...Welche mich pers. stören aber egal.


----------

